# Golden Eagle Archery Group



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

Not sure if this is allowed or not so if I'm in the wrong, please remove this post. But, I found out there is a Golden Eagle Archery Group on Facebook for those who collect, owns or have owned them. Just letting everyone know that is interested.

Thanks.

OGE


----------



## Boker302 (Jan 5, 2020)

Was looking through some old compounds the other day in my father in laws barn and found a Golden eagle looks to be in poor condition though.


----------



## Biggreendiesel (Apr 20, 2011)

Interesting. The old golden eagle bows will always be special to me, my grandpa founded the company....


----------



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

Got any pictures you could send me Boker302? Thanks.


----------



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

_Interesting. The old golden eagle bows will always be special to me, my grandpa founded the company.... _ 

Really? Got any past history or information you could share with me about the company or your grandfather? Thanks.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

My local dealer has an old Bob Fulkrod edition Golden Eagle in the 90lb draw weight. Its a joy to draw back


----------



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

Boatman71 said:


> My local dealer has an old Bob Fulkrod edition Golden Eagle in the 90lb draw weight. Its a joy to draw back


I bet. I've got one GE in my collection that adjusts from 65-80 and I can't even pull it back! :-(


----------



## Biggreendiesel (Apr 20, 2011)

Old Gold Eagle said:


> _Interesting. The old golden eagle bows will always be special to me, my grandpa founded the company.... _
> 
> Really? Got any past history or information you could share with me about the company or your grandfather? Thanks.


Sorry, I didn't see this untill just now. Sending you a PM...


----------



## mountaintoy (Oct 15, 2010)

I had no idea such a thing existed. I've still got my mom's old Golden Eagle Falcon target bow from back in the 80s. I shot it a ton growing up.


----------



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

mountaintoy said:


> I had no idea such a thing existed. I've still got my mom's old Golden Eagle Falcon target bow from back in the 80s. I shot it a ton growing up.


You should post a picture of it here and on the GE FB group. I'd love to see it. 

OGE


----------



## mountaintoy (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll try and dig it out in the next couple days and take a picture.


----------



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

mountaintoy said:


> I'll try and dig it out in the next couple days and take a picture.


That would be great. You aught to join the GE FB group. But, I'm about the only one posting to it since there are hardly any members.


----------



## mountaintoy (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's a couple pics complete with the old Easton stabilizer.


----------



## mountaintoy (Oct 15, 2010)

Old Gold Eagle said:


> That would be great. You aught to join the GE FB group. But, I'm about the only one posting to it since there are hardly any members.


I'm not very active on FB, but I might check it out.


----------



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

mountaintoy said:


> Here's a couple pics complete with the old Easton stabilizer.


That is awesome! Thanks for sharing. Those pics would look great on the FB Group page. If you ever decide to sell it please let me know. 

Have a great week!
OGE


----------



## bwhntr57 (Jan 17, 2009)

My first bow was a Golden Eagle Falcon. Bought it used in 1986. Had the small egg shaped cams. Great shooting bow and very accurate.


----------



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

bwhntr57 said:


> My first bow was a Golden Eagle Falcon. Bought it used in 1986. Had the small egg shaped cams. Great shooting bow and very accurate.


Do you still have the Falcon bwhntr57?


----------



## bwhntr57 (Jan 17, 2009)

Old Gold Eagle said:


> Do you still have the Falcon bwhntr57?


I sold it around 1988 or 89 and bought another Golden Eagle, Turbo I think was the model. It was short with recurve limbs.


----------



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

bwhntr57 said:


> I sold it around 1988 or 89 and bought another Golden Eagle, Turbo I think was the model. It was short with recurve limbs.


I have a Falcon with straight limbs and also one with recurved limbs. The laminations on the upper recurve limb came apart unfortunately.


----------



## bwhntr57 (Jan 17, 2009)

Old Gold Eagle said:


> I have a Falcon with straight limbs and also one with recurved limbs. The laminations on the upper recurve limb came apart unfortunately.


My falcon had straight limbs.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

That was the biggest problem with a recurve limb with wood in it on a compound. Usually guaranteed breakage in a period of time.


----------



## gbvans (Apr 11, 2015)

Found this thread and thought I would share. Tried many bows through the years and always went back to Golden Eagle. Bow on the left is my Double Eagle Tagret bow that I still try to shoot almost daily. The one on the right is my wife's target bow from when she was shooting as well. These will probably never go anywhere. 

Have an Evolution yet in the backroom that I would love to rebuild but can't find cables. May have to see if I can find a donor bow to steal parts off of.


----------



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

My target bow is exactly like yours. I haven't had it long and actually haven't even shot it yet. I have 3 Evolutions and one is my main hunting bow. It shots real nice!

Thanks for posting those pics!

OGE


----------

